# Ammo Company



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever bought ammo from a company named Double Tap?......I don't reload and was thinking about ordering ammo from them.......Good or bad?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe Hornady makes the Double Tap ammo.


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Hornady?.......After looking at their website I got the impression that they ordered bullets in bulk from many different manufacturers and loaded themselves and sold ammuntion........Maybe I'm wrong.......Anyway, just wondering if anyone tried ammo from them and if so was it good stuff........Thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hornady makes the TAP line of bullets. DoubleTap ammo looks like it is kinda like HSM or UltraMax. They use components from other companies and just load them. I have never used it nor do I know any one who has.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nevermind, I was thinking TAP, not Double Tap.

I believe the previous poster is correct.


----------

